# Sifu gave me blue man



## skyeisonfire (Jun 3, 2020)

*



*


----------



## drop bear (Jun 3, 2020)

You may want to consider what happens after you have thrown your combination.


----------



## Oily Dragon (Jun 3, 2020)

skyeisonfire said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



Hitting dummies over and over is GREAT EXERCISE!

If the dummy fights back, even better.  

For now, I'm jealous of your blue man. MY dummy doesn't even have arms.


----------



## skyeisonfire (Jun 4, 2020)

Oily Dragon said:


> Hitting dummies over and over is GREAT EXERCISE!
> 
> If the dummy fights back, even better.
> 
> For now, I'm jealous of your blue man. MY dummy doesn't even have arms.



It's a lot of fun!  Even made me hit other things harder.


----------



## skyeisonfire (Jun 4, 2020)

drop bear said:


> You may want to consider what happens after you have thrown your combination.



Um...don't stop til they are down.


----------



## drop bear (Jun 4, 2020)

skyeisonfire said:


> Um...don't stop til they are down.



Not really. That kind of takes care of itself to be honest.


----------



## geezer (Jun 4, 2020)

Well, at least you only have to fight ONE blue man. Imagine how messy it would be if you had to fight the whole GROUP!


----------



## skyeisonfire (Jun 4, 2020)

geezer said:


> Well, at least you only have to fight ONE blue man. Imagine how messy it would be if you had to fight the whole GROUP!


Lmao!  Yea, that would be interesting.  They fight with pvc pipe


----------



## skyeisonfire (Jun 4, 2020)

drop bear said:


> Not really. That kind of takes care of itself to be honest.



I'm either dense..or confused.


----------



## Razznik (Feb 17, 2021)

drop bear said:


> You may want to consider what happens after you have thrown your combination.


Yes, One word:
Bleg


----------

